# United Motorsport Chip



## 03 jetta GLI (Sep 27, 2006)

APTuning will be having a Dyno-Day with a United Motorsports chip/flash sale Saturday October 30th 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ited-Motorsports-Software-Sale-October-30th!! 

I'm, oh so tempted to go get flashed. 
$200 for flash and two dyno pulls is a steal. 

Only thing is that it'll be a little bit of a hike to PA. 
Is it worth it??? 

I'm open to anyones input! 

B.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

DO IT!! 

Thats huge savings. 

If they allow it, try to do 1 dyno before, and 1 dyno after the flash. Everyone is killing to see one!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

GTIVRon said:


> DO IT!!
> 
> Thats huge savings.
> 
> If they allow it, try to do 1 dyno before, and 1 dyno after the flash. Everyone is killing to see one!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03 jetta GLI (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm most likely going to make the trip. 
It would be cool to know how many ponies I have now. 
Currently I'm running the A.W.E. Tuning cat back with a drop in ITG foam panel filter. 

I was tempted to get the GIAC flash when I picked up the exhaust at A.W.E but I didn't. 
I hear that unlike the GIAC tune(and other tunes), Jeff's United Motorsport tune actually adjusts the VVT. 

The dyno after the tune probably wouldn't be of max power as the ECU will have to re-adapt itself to the car. It would be a great comparison though. 

They are also offering an additional pull if you bring a toy to donate for the Toys-for-Tots program! :thumbup:


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

Is anyone outside of PA doing the United Motorsports Chip? Is Jeff looking for a west coast distributor?


----------



## focusfuri75 (Feb 20, 2010)

FourseasonTuning in Anaheim can help you with a UnitedMotorsport flash, that's where I went for mine and couldn't be happier.


----------



## 03 jetta GLI (Sep 27, 2006)

Turns out if you want a before and after, you'd need to buy 2 additional runs....lame. 
It makes sense because it will probably be a big turn out and it would tie up the rollers too long if everyone did a before and after. 

Looks like I will just see the final outcome. 

I'm stoked.:laugh:


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

focusfuri75 said:


> FourseasonTuning in Anaheim can help you with a UnitedMotorsport flash, that's where I went for mine and couldn't be happier.


 Good to know...


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

would have been nice to have a dyno at h20. I'm really curious to see what I'm pulling with this software


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got back from APTuning, some good people up there. 
The car put down 178 HP and 187 FT/LBS 
The driving experience has improved dramatically, it feels like its drive by cable now! 
Well worth the price I paid for the tune! 

Big thanks to Jeff, United Motorsports and APTuning for hosting this event! 
Jeff knows his stuff, you should have seen this Mark V Rabbit he tuned. 

I'll post back with a dyno plot when I get around to it.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

you put 178 wheel with the UM Tune on a 24v VR6? That's what they should be putting down stock.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats what I thought. Although I only did 2 power pulls, I wonder if the car would make better power after a couple miles and the ECU adapts itself to the car. 
Things to consider though, I have upgraded to 312mm front rotors and have brand spankin' new tires. Those have to effect hp numbers, increased centrifugal mass and the new tires would effect the spinning ratio.

There was a MKV Rabbit there that put down 190hp, although it was on some bologna skins. Point being that tires must have a noticeable effect on power output. Lost weight, less rotational mass and ratio would theoretically increase power output. 


It was a DynoJet with CF: STD Smoothing: 5(Whatever that means)

Off topic, how do you load pics to post em on here?


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

I also think the stock air box is a huge restriction, even though I have a drop in ITG foam filter. Not sure how well it flows compared to a stock paper one.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

it defintely took a few starts before my ecu was fully adapted and pulling stronger. If that was right after the software was done i can see how that would affect it. I'll just have to go get mine dynoed.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Ginuwine16V said:


> you put 178 wheel with the UM Tune on a 24v VR6? That's what they should be putting down stock.


Take exact dyno numbers with a grain of salt.... :thumbup:


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the Dyno plot.









Link to the vid.
http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums...nell/Dyno%20Run/?action=view&current=102.mp4&


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I was told that this tune was good for around 27 whp, Also I was told that it would take about three days of driving for the ecu to adapt to my driving and then i would really notice the increase. 178 seems low for this tune. I would like to see a dyno after having this tune with cams and exhaust to see what its capable of.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

27 hp from a tune, that would be sweet. I'm in the process of constructing a fiberglass snorkel to feed the stock air box. Hopefully that should free up some more power, especially when the colder weather comes around.:laugh:


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

Like others are saying, I would demand a free dyno run from jeff... thats BS. 178? I have GIAC and the normal goodies and Im at 195whp. 
:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:



that cant be right dude. :facepalm:


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm certain that if I ran it now, after a few hundred miles the numbers would be increased(if not drastically). I'm not really that worried about it though. (It's just numbers)

Besides, throttle lag = gone!
And It's drawing air through the stock air box!
B.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Not to thread jack (maybe I'm not...), but what would it cost for the flash, plus SAI & EVAP removal?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

GRN6IX said:


> Not to thread jack (maybe I'm not...), but what would it cost for the flash, plus SAI & EVAP removal?


Sai and evap removal are part of the file. 

As far as the OP numbers something seems awry with the car as there were I belive 2 other 24v's that were low-mid 190's 

Its odd you made more torque then horspower. How many miles are on the car? Almost seems like something might be up with the intake changeover valve/flapper as the power should increase more rapidly when it switches (the hump in the middle)

Edit: just saw you have an itg filter(foam correct?). Ive seen lots of issues with foam filters being over oiled and actually becoming a restriction. try checking that out.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sai and evap removal are part of the file.
> 
> As far as the OP numbers something seems awry with the car as there were I belive 2 other 24v's that were low-mid 190's
> 
> ...


I have went back to a stock paper filter since the tune. Seems to have made a difference. Oh it's got around 90k on the OD. I may look into the intake runner bushings, they have been making a little noise. I don't know if that would cause issues though.

Thanks,
B.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

ive been here alot of hype from this UM chip. i run untronic stage 1+ with some supporting. mods. on a mustang dyno with 120ish thousand on it. i put down 200hp and 193 lbs tq. 

so i guess what im sayin is what makes UM chip better than the rest out there


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Jeff just knows/understand the ME7.1 ecu better than just about anyone else. 

IMHO Uni makes GREAT, if not the best off the shelf BT 1.8T software. 

But for VR6, jeff is the man. 

This summer I will be at Wustefest and Unitronic and hopefully MikeZ will be down there, gonna see if he can tweak up the tuning on my car.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

my numbers are without a chip. so, i'm not sure why they are so high. i guess my exhaust and intake combo are doing the job, but throttle lag is there and i hate it. whats the price for tune or chip


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

turbonium89 said:


> my numbers are without a chip. so, i'm not sure why they are so high. i guess my exhaust and intake combo are doing the job, but throttle lag is there and i hate it. whats the price for tune or chip


 so your sayin you have 190hp and 191tq with just and intake and exhaust??:screwy: 

im sorry to say but, that deserves the :bs:


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

haha b.s. flag is funny but its the truth, i will go find my dyno sheet. i have vag tuning, but all that was adjusted was the throttle body alignment and a little timing was advanced. air to fuel runs 14.6-15.4 all day!!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

turbonium89 said:


> haha b.s. flag is funny but its the truth, i will go find my dyno sheet. i have vag tuning, but all that was adjusted was the throttle body alignment and a little timing was advanced. air to fuel runs 14.6-15.4 all day!!


 :bs:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Chaoz said:


> ive been here alot of hype from this UM chip. i run untronic stage 1+ with some supporting. mods. on a mustang dyno with 120ish thousand on it. i put down 200hp and 193 lbs tq.
> 
> so i guess what im sayin is what makes UM chip better than the rest out there


 You're looking at it all wrong. You can't take peak figures and say this ones better than that one, look at the usable power and the curve in general. 

If you did an overlay on the same graph I am willing to bet the UM tune will show more power across the entire range. 

A car with more power in say, the 5-7K rpm range, but with smaller "peak" hp and tq figures will be the faster car (obviously assuming same weight, same driver, all other variables remaining constant).


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

GTIVRon said:


> You're looking at it all wrong. You can't take peak figures and say this ones better than that one, look at the usable power and the curve in general.
> 
> If you did an overlay on the same graph I am willing to bet the UM tune will show more power across the entire range.
> 
> A car with more power in say, the 5-7K rpm range, but with smaller "peak" hp and tq figures will be the faster car (obviously assuming same weight, same driver, all other variables remaining constant).


 thats the thing im not sittin here sayin that unitronic is better than UM im just wonderin what all the fuss is about with the UM chip. the chip seems to do just about what all the other chips do out there. only benefit that i can see so far is that the UM chip is cheaper.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

People also like the way to car feels much better than any other chip. how it pulls, where the power is, how smooth it is... 

I am C2 flashed right now, and unless C2 has like an upgrade plan for when/if I do cams, I'll be going the UM route. 

I wish Jeff could tell us if the C2 flash he wrote is much different than the one he is currently using.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

idk im a you have to see it to believe it kind of person ya know. if i got a flash by jeff and it made my car feel better than all be all on the UM bandwagon ya kno but, until then UM is just another flash out there.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Then go get his flash! lol


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

GTIVRon said:


> People also like the way to car feels much better than any other chip. how it pulls, where the power is, how smooth it is...
> 
> I am C2 flashed right now, and unless C2 has like an upgrade plan for when/if I do cams, I'll be going the UM route.
> 
> I wish Jeff could tell us if the C2 flash he wrote is much different than the one he is currently using.


 I'm sticking by C2 when I go cammed. I talked to Chris and he said they have different files for cams so thats good enough for me, plus he's a good dude. He also said all flash updates are free from them, but your installer may charge a "service fee". I bet the UM tune is the exact same thing as the C2 tune. Just sayin. 

-Brett-


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

GTIVRon said:


> Then go get his flash! lol


i dont feel as if its worth it. theres nothing out there that proves his tune is better than anyone elses. 

hes new to the scene doin his own thing and he's cheap. hes allowing everyone to afford chips just like racelands made everyone afford to get "low"


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Chaoz said:


> hes new to the scene doin his own thing and he's cheap. hes allowing everyone to afford chips just like racelands made everyone afford to get "low"


Lol, you should do a little bit of research before you start talkin like that. Jeff probably has more experience tuning VW's than anyone else. Especially the modern ME7.x stuff. He is NOT new to the scene.

FWIW, if you are already chipped, then yeah it may not be worth it to swap but hey for what he charges for an N/A chip compared to other mods people do... It's really not expensive.....


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

PhReE said:


> Lol, you should do a little bit of research before you start talkin like that. Jeff probably has more experience tuning VW's than anyone else. Especially the modern ME7.x stuff. He is NOT new to the scene.
> 
> FWIW, if you are already chipped, then yeah it may not be worth it to swap but hey for what he charges for an N/A chip compared to other mods people do... It's really not expensive.....


i said new to doin his own thing actually. and yea i know what he has done in the past and what hes doing now. and yes thats all im saying hes giving people a chip but, for a way less price. i think thats where most of the hype is coming from. im sure the chip is just as comparable to the other chips out there. possibtly better than some of them. i just think the reason people talk about him and his chip so much is cause it is a good comparable tune for a really competitive price. but to say its the best out there and such i just cant belive that. but, i would like to see a comparaison go on between all the chips ya kno


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, its not like his stuff is all of a sudden the best. Back when he did the C2 software, it was widely considered the best, because of him.


----------



## stevegt21 (Apr 3, 2005)

Mustang dyno, My 24v VR6 United Motorsports Tune Compared to my previous F1Tuning Tune. 
My best was a 197hp with the UM Tune, on another sheet. The Gains are in the whole graph.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

stevegt21 said:


> Mustang dyno, My 24v VR6 United Motorsports Tune Compared to my previous F1Tuning Tune.
> My best was a 197hp with the UM Tune, on another sheet. The Gains are in the whole graph.




What mods do you now have?


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Interesting what mods do u have. I have been considering going to UM just to see if it is different from the unitronic that I already have.


----------



## stevegt21 (Apr 3, 2005)

ABD Big Bore Intake, EuroSport Heat shield with K&N Filter, Grounding kit, TT 2.5 Exhaust w/Borla Muffler, United Motor sports Tune,


----------



## mpf (Jul 15, 2001)

Is APTuning in PA the only place to get the United Motorsports chip?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

mpf said:


> Is APTuning in PA the only place to get the United Motorsports chip?


Where are you located?


----------



## mpf (Jul 15, 2001)

I live in Abbotsford, British Columbia, Canada...Vancouver area. Abbotsford is right on the US border about 30 miles from Bellingham, WA.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

mpf said:


> I live in Abbotsford, British Columbia, Canada...Vancouver area. Abbotsford is right on the US border about 30 miles from Bellingham, WA.


I believe Double J motorworks is in washington.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

Anywhere in Florida to get a UM Flash?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

vdubb24v said:


> Anywhere in Florida to get a UM Flash?


USP I believe


----------



## mpf (Jul 15, 2001)

closest dealer is portland, oregon for me...let me know if you hear of an eveny or something when a dealer would be in the vancouver, canada or seattle, washington area.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

*Issues?*

Anyone with this tune experience strange behavior after initial cold start up?
I stalled the motor the other morning after a cold start and it did not want to get going again. 
General cold engine performance seems off, not really a stutter, it's kinda hard to explain.
It could be something else, but I figure it is tune related since before getting the tune cold engine operation was straight forward with no hiccups. 

I know I read a thread awhile ago saying that the United Motorsports tune file had been updated, but I can't seem to dig it up again. Could it be because of fuel being changed to winter blends? But all other general maintenance items have been taken care of on a regular basis.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

i have similar issues, but i think its mostly due to my o2 sensor being bad or the ecu isnt reading it. i'm so torn on buying 2 new ones, or just getting the front one as people keep telling me different crap. i step on the throttle and the fuel just isnt there for 1-2 seconds and then it kicks in


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

I had some cold am issues with my car, but then replaced the front o2 cause it crapped out finally!! 

I replaced the front o2 Sensor and some of the issues went away. but I think I am going to do a full fuel system cleansing this weekend after work... 
otherwise it has gotten a tad better.. 

as far as the rear o2 sensor dont even waste your money, the tune just requires signal from that o2 but does not do much anymore with fuel trims or logging... 
(hopefully I am explaing that propperly) 
but there is no need to replace the rear o2 with the UM tune done...

For the delay issues, you could try cleaning out your TB and MAF and then re-adapting the TB with VAG... That helped me in the begining..


----------

